# afaw spinner 4/s



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

afaw clubman spinner 13' rod 90-150gram rod
nice rod with a very sensitive tip
$225 shipped p/p


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

great distance rod for small to mid size fish


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

$200 if you are willing to pick up or meet up locally(south jersey area)


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

How does this rod compare to an AFAW Surf?


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Very similar but with softer tip


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

closing tonight


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

closed on this site


----------

